# Using Seafoam in 2.0t FSI a good or bad idea?



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I have about 94,xxx on my engine and wanted give it a little more life back by cleaning some crap out which is a common issue for this engine and was thinking about adding some seafoam. Ive heard its not a good idea to use in newer engines and whatnot but checking to see if anyoje has used it here


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

sorry it doesnt work.

you need to manually clean the intake valves by hand. Herd its 8 hr job. I will be doing that this weekend. search intake valve cleaning fsi diy
should bring up some threads


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

carfanguy said:


> I have about 94,xxx on my engine and wanted give it a little more life back by cleaning some crap out which is a common issue for this engine and was thinking about adding some seafoam. Ive heard its not a good idea to use in newer engines and whatnot but checking to see if anyoje has used it here


Several people have used Seafoam on the FSI to try cleaning up the known intake valve buildup gunk, but there is a lot of debate as to whether or not it is effective. I think the process is something like removing the intake air temp sensor and using a needle to let the airflow pull the Seafoam out of the can and atomize it. Most guys usually change their oil afterwards as well. Honestly, the best way to get the gunk cleaned out is to remove the intake manifold and scrub the valves by hand.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Several people have used Seafoam on the FSI to try cleaning up the known intake valve buildup gunk, but there is a lot of debate as to whether or not it is effective. I think the process is something like removing the intake air temp sensor and using a needle to let the airflow pull the Seafoam out of the can and atomize it. Most guys usually change their oil afterwards as well. Honestly, the best way to get the gunk cleaned out is to remove the intake manifold and scrub the valves by hand.


I used seafoam after I manualy cleaned the valves. After the cleaning you may have little pieces here and there and rough idling. Seafoam helped to get rid of them. If you see what's inside the valves you will understand that cannot be cleaned just by spraying it.


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

seafoam does help. we use it in the shop as the cheap way to clean. given it wont take everything away but helps. at the dealership we use for the extensive clean its BG 3 can process, one in the tank, other atomize it on the intake and the other disconnect the line from the fuel rail and hook up the machine right to it and let the car idle till its all gone. takes like 5 min to use it all. i always try to push for that and taking off the intake manifold and do it after wards. 1.3 hrs to take it off and clean everything then another 1.3 to install.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

I used it. Hard to say if it helped, but it didn't hurt it either.


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

jetta8vwolfsburg said:


> seafoam does help. we use it in the shop as the cheap way to clean. given it wont take everything away but helps. at the dealership we use for the extensive clean its BG 3 can process, one in the tank, other atomize it on the intake and the other disconnect the line from the fuel rail and hook up the machine right to it and let the car idle till its all gone. takes like 5 min to use it all. i always try to push for that and taking off the intake manifold and do it after wards. 1.3 hrs to take it off and clean everything then another 1.3 to install.


I don't think the BG treatment works at all for DI engines. But I am not a tech!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Gbeav said:


> I don't think the BG treatment works at all for DI engines. But I am not a tech!


I think the BG induction cleaner works better than seafoam would on the valves, but yeah, obviously putting anything in the fuel system won't do jack for the valves in a DI engine.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

It doesn't hurt.... I was consistent about seafoam and would use it every other oil change. Good to find exhaust leaks which I did. I ran a full can through a full gas tank another half can through the crank case and the other half through the IAT sensor. I ran it through the crank case for about a 100 miles or so than did the IAT sensor and changed my oil. 

Check out my recent thread and decide if it did much for me. 

I think I'm still going to use it after my recent cleaning like Evo V did.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

When I cleaned my valves manually I used Seafoam as the solvent. Even when I soaked them it did no better that scrapping it using nothing. There is no way injecting this through the manifold with the car running is going to do a damn thing except make your wallet lighter.


----------



## dirte' (Aug 21, 2010)

We too use it as a cheap option at the dealership. Although it does not replace manually cleaning the intake valves, I believe it helps to prolong the time between manually cleaning the valves. I remove the intake air temp and stick some vacuum hose in its place to suck up the fumes from the sea foam can, suck up about an 1/8th of the can at a time, revving the car in between. With the last 1/8 I shut the car off and let it sit for about 15 minutes then dog the hell out of the car until it stops smoking.

People can argue how effective it is cleaning the intake valves, but I can say it is effective in reducing cold start misfire faults.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> When I cleaned my valves manually I used Seafoam as the solvent. Even when I soaked them it did no better that scrapping it using nothing. There is no way injecting this through the manifold with the car running is going to do a damn thing except make your wallet lighter.


:thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Uber-A3 said:


> When I cleaned my valves manually I used Seafoam as the solvent. Even when I soaked them it did no better that scrapping it using nothing. There is no way injecting this through the manifold with the car running is going to do a damn thing except make your wallet lighter.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hellapinoy (Apr 25, 2011)

i say do it and post up da video cuz i need a laugh


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Is there any before and after pics or video of this or are people just jumping on the internet agree bandwagon before seeing real world results?


----------

